# Bike Jerseys Online ??



## mariebicycles1 (Oct 20, 2016)

Hello!!

Can you reccomend me some websites that sell cool bike jerseys online?
I want to avoid to buy in Amazon or the big ones!

Thank you!!!
Marie


----------



## MMsRepBike (Apr 1, 2014)

Women's Bike Jerseys - Up to 70% Off | Steep & Cheap

Women's Cycling Clothing: The Best Women's Cycling Clothing From Performance Bike


----------



## Oxtox (Aug 16, 2006)

https://www.google.com/webhp?source...2&ie=UTF-8#q=women's+cycling+jerseys&tbm=shop


----------



## Doug B (Sep 11, 2009)

Elevengear Cycling Love their stuff.


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

Doug B said:


> Elevengear Cycling Love their stuff.


I like their stuff too, but their selection is getting stale. Same stuff for a couple of years now.

I have the Poseur and a couple of the Hi Viz jerseys. 

I think they've changed their focus to the crashtag business and aren't doing much in the way of kit design.


----------



## MerlinAma (Oct 11, 2005)

A friend of mine swears by this site and wears cool retro jerseys.

https://www.prendas.co.uk


----------



## Lombard (May 8, 2014)

Doug B said:


> Elevengear Cycling Love their stuff.


I really like the Traffic Master series. Any motorist who doesn't see you in this needs to have their license revoked immediately!


----------



## Lallement (Mar 1, 2014)

I don't know if you are looking for something novel or just great cycling wear. Pactimo makes great stuff. I have bought a few of their things and have been very happy

https://www.pactimo.com


----------



## Quinn1013 (May 4, 2017)

AliExpress makes fine kits for 20 bucks 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## tommybike (Dec 30, 2015)

Lallement said:


> I don't know if you are looking for something novel or just great cycling wear. Pactimo makes great stuff. I have bought a few of their things and have been very happy
> 
> https://www.pactimo.com


Pactimo does have nice stuff. 
On the less expensive site AeroTech Designs are good quality and made in US. 

Sent from my SAMSUNG-SM-G935A using Tapatalk


----------

